# coaching in Ontario



## Betts (Jan 1, 2022)

I am 2+ hours north of Toronto and getting into archery and wold like some help with proper form and the basics. 
Does anyone know of archery clinics or coaching seminars that I could look into?
I am a hunter, not looking to get into competitive shooting.

thanks 
Garrett


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Betts said:


> I am 2+ hours north of Toronto and getting into archery and wold like some help with proper form and the basics.
> Does anyone know of archery clinics or coaching seminars that I could look into?
> I am a hunter, not looking to get into competitive shooting.
> 
> ...


Find a club, they usually have a certified coach. You will learn the basics of shooting and that's what counts first. Club security and shooting form. Once you're hooked, you can go to a shop, try a diff couple bows  spend 3k


----------



## Betts (Jan 1, 2022)

unfortunately they seem to be a couple hours from me. 
like to find something in grey / bruce county


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Betts said:


> unfortunately they seem to be a couple hours from me.
> like to find something in grey / bruce county


it's unfortunate we are not on facebook here i would direct you in the direction of Hailee at ontario archery supply. Drop her a line, she is the sweetest, i'm sure she knows. Ontarioarcherysupply at gmail dot com


----------



## Betts (Jan 1, 2022)

ya I refuse to use facebook. In fact I just flat out refuse social media all together.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Betts said:


> ya I refuse to use facebook. In fact I just flat out refuse social media all together.


I understand, I stopped it also 10 + years ago, Oculus forced me back onto the FB platform and my buddy thew me into like 10 sale/trade groups in the market place. I've already scored 6 great deals not found here. Lots of people DON'T know about AT! #JustSayin 😁👍 all the archery clubs, manufacturers, shoots, stores, pro's are all in the forum's there to.

Heck I've even seen George Ryals posting funny replys. 😁


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Pretty sure Gary at Wolf's Den in Utopia does lessons.


----------



## tim dodds (Jan 5, 2009)

Go to the Archery Ontario website. There you will find a listing of Archery clubs in Ontario. Find the one closest to you and then find out if they have a coach. You should be able to get closer to your home. I see the East Gray Anglers and Hunters listed in Meaford.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pay yourself a week at GRIV's place in Texas. Or wherever he is. <3 possibly the best vacation and investment you will ever make for yourself if you want to play archery.


----------

